# Is this a bear?



## JC280 (Aug 5, 2009)

Being as I've never been bear hunting before I don't know what I'm looking at. My brother-n-law was putting some feed in his squirrel feeder behind my house and noticed this big pile of poop left by something. He said his dog was scared to death of something that had been in the area and wouldn't leave his side. I went and had a look and noticed my archery target had been turned over and there were what appeared to be claw marks on the side of the target. If it is a bear it must have found some corn somewhere because the poop was full of corn. Looked like deer corn. I live in northwest Forsyth county off HWY 369 so, there are a lot of subdivisions in the area. There are a lot of kids on my street alone. Must be a brave bear.

Is this bear poop?


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Aug 5, 2009)

looks like it...


----------



## Boar Hog (Aug 6, 2009)

Could be, but what does it taste like?


----------



## shortround1 (Aug 6, 2009)

11P&YBOWHUNTER said:


> looks like it...


does it tast of corn?


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Aug 6, 2009)

*That could be a bear*

I never seen any bear scat with corn in it, but that pile is certainly made by an animal larger than a deer, cyote or pig.


----------



## ToLog (Aug 6, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I never seen any bear scat with corn in it, but that pile is certainly made by an animal larger than a deer, cyote or pig.



could it have been that a Bull walked by, by happenstance??


----------



## shawn mills (Aug 6, 2009)

from the looks of the bag and the scat, Id say you have a bear there.


----------



## mr4shootin (Aug 6, 2009)

Definately bear,but that's not deer corn in it.It's bear corn.


----------



## Coastie (Aug 6, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I never seen any bear scat with corn in it, but that pile is certainly made by an animal larger than a deer, cyote or pig.



There's a big pile of Bear scat with corn in it in my front yard as I write this. Yes that is Bear scats. Corn is hard to digest for just about anything (or anybody) that eats it and you will find it along with the seeds of anything else they have been eating.
They tell hikers to wear bells and carry pepper spray with them, Black Bear scats will look like Bear Scats with seeds and stuff in it and smell like bear scats. Grizzly bear scats will have little bells in it and smell like pepper spray.


----------



## Robk (Aug 6, 2009)

had a bear run through the parking lot of my store last evening.  he didn't leave any scat but that would be my guess as well.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 6, 2009)

JC280 said:


> Being as I've never been bear hunting before I don't know what I'm looking at. My brother-n-law was putting some feed in his squirrel feeder behind my house and noticed this big pile of poop left by something. He said his dog was scared to death of something that had been in the area and wouldn't leave his side. I went and had a look and noticed my archery target had been turned over and there were what appeared to be claw marks on the side of the target. If it is a bear it must have found some corn somewhere because the poop was full of corn. Looked like deer corn. I live in northwest Forsyth county off HWY 369 so, there are a lot of subdivisions in the area. There are a lot of kids on my street alone. Must be a brave bear.
> 
> Is this bear poop?
> 
> ...


You live in Matt????????? I know where some bear sign is in Matt!!!!! Its also off 369Probably my dang corn the thing is eating but dont worry.If hes still in the area come bear season.Hes gonna atleast get shot at...


----------



## miles58 (Aug 7, 2009)

Looks like a big black plastic bag to me.  Bears are big and black, but they are hairy.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Aug 7, 2009)

You're lucky that's all he did to your target.  My BIL had one face of a Block 4X4 totally chewed off by an adolescent bear.


----------



## JC280 (Aug 7, 2009)

Glad it didn't destroy the target because it is one of the 48" block targets and they are not cheap.


----------



## DONNY31904 (Aug 7, 2009)

Probley taste like chicken ....let us know....


----------



## chadf (Aug 7, 2009)

there have been recent bear activity not too long ago at my friends house not very far from 369. it ripped a board off his barn and pulled a rat or squirel nest out off the wall. neighbor saw the bear the day it happened!!!

ill help you kill it...bear season aint far,and im up the road from ya!


----------



## shakey gizzard (Aug 11, 2009)

Coastie said:


> There's a big pile of Bear scat with corn in it in my front yard as I write this. Yes that is Bear scats. Corn is hard to digest for just about anything (or anybody) that eats it and you will find it along with the seeds of anything else they have been eating.
> They tell hikers to wear bells and carry pepper spray with them, Black Bear scats will look like Bear Scats with seeds and stuff in it and smell like bear scats. Grizzly bear scats will have little bells in it and smell like pepper spray.


----------



## redneckcamo (Aug 11, 2009)

Coastie said:


> There's a big pile of Bear scat with corn in it in my front yard as I write this. Yes that is Bear scats. Corn is hard to digest for just about anything (or anybody) that eats it and you will find it along with the seeds of anything else they have been eating.
> They tell hikers to wear bells and carry pepper spray with them, Black Bear scats will look like Bear Scats with seeds and stuff in it and smell like bear scats. Grizzly bear scats will have little bells in it and smell like pepper spray.



  thatsagoodunmann


----------



## buckslayjay (Aug 22, 2009)

no, thats poop


----------



## JR (Aug 26, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> You live in Matt????????? I know where some bear sign is in Matt!!!!! Its also off 369Probably my dang corn the thing is eating but dont worry.If hes still in the area come bear season.Hes gonna atleast get shot at...



  Can't wait!!!


----------

